# Silicon residue



## arcus400 (4 mo ago)

I am converting an old salt water sump tank to a fresh water tank. After removing the baffles and scraping the glass with a razor blade I still have a residue of the silicon on the glass. I have scraped and scraped and tried isopropyl alcohol and acetone. I put them both on a paper towel and let is sit on the residue for awhile then rubbed with the paper towel and then tried the razor again, but nothing is taking it off. Filled the tank with water hoping maybe it wouldn't be visible but unfortunately it is so I need to get them off.


----------



## Cameron2002 (4 mo ago)

arcus400 said:


> I am converting an old salt water sump tank to a fresh water tank. After removing the baffles and scraping the glass with a razor blade I still have a residue of the silicon on the glass. I have scraped and scraped and tried isopropyl alcohol and acetone. I put them both on a paper towel and let is sit on the residue for awhile then rubbed with the paper towel and then tried the razor again, but nothing is taking it off. Filled the tank with water hoping maybe it wouldn't be visible but unfortunately it is so I need to get them off.


Have you tried heating up the silicon with like a hair dryer or similar before trying to remove, maybe WD-40 is worth a try?
However seems like you have already used stronger stuff so not sure.


----------



## arcus400 (4 mo ago)

Have not tried a hair dryer, I think I have one somewhere. I did try wd-40 however I didn't really try it by soaking it on a cloth so could try that again, but I think you are right if acetone didn't work i don't have a lot of hope wd-40 will work better.


----------



## Cameron2002 (4 mo ago)

arcus400 said:


> Have not tried a hair dryer, I think I have one somewhere. I did try wd-40 however I didn't really try it by soaking it on a cloth so could try that again, but I think you are right if acetone didn't work i don't have a lot of hope wd-40 will work better.


Yeh your right, id proably say it’s worth heating the residue up with a hair dryer or something similar for a while then try soaking it in acetone, isopropyl or wd-40 then try scraping it off with a razor, that’s the only thing I can think might work


----------



## arcus400 (4 mo ago)

As a guy with short hair let me say up front I had no idea hair dryers go that hot, I burned my hand. But cant say it was super effective if effective at all. I identified the side with the least amount of residue and am just going to give up. I can admit defeat at the hands of a superior opponent. It is less obvious with water in it but you can still see it a little bit.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can buy silicone solvent, but make sure you clean good after. Goo Gone is good.


----------



## arcus400 (4 mo ago)

I went and got some Goo Gone Caulk Remover. Sprayed it on and let is sit for like 30 minutes and scrubbed it and then scraped at it and still didn't help. I am starting to think it isn't a silicon residue at all but some kind of etching in the glass from the silicon or something. But I have exhausted all the options that I can find so I guess I will just use it anyway. Thanks for all the help.


----------

